# 1/13 sick day



## rocojerry (Jan 12, 2012)

Who's calling in sick tommorow? Where are you headed?


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 12, 2012)

Not calling in sick, but leaving early to drive from NJ to NH.


----------



## reefer (Jan 12, 2012)

*Vacation Day*

Mt Snow Friday, Magic Saturday!


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 12, 2012)

Cough, cough.  No sick day for me.  


Sent from my iPhone 5.


----------



## marcski (Jan 12, 2012)

Chinalfr said:


> Cough, cough.  No sick day for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5.



iphone 5??


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2012)

I save my valued sick day for Powder day at Platty


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 13, 2012)

up at sunday river -- plan is dawn patrol, few runs in before lifts turn.

Drive up to Saddleback, use the free voucher I have, get some runs in... 

back to Sunday River, night skiing?

Sat maybe hit mt Abram.

thats a sickk day.  Lets see if I can make it happen.


----------

